# Header tank cleaning anyone?



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

As part of my upcoming 'spruce up' of the XR2, whilst I'm changing the coolant, I want to have a go at cleaning the plastic header tank as although it's not 'dirty', it's not as white as I'd like and when the system's empty I can remove it.

Now I don't have a dishwasher, but do have a steamer, so has anyone cleaned one of these to good effect, and of so what worked please. Not something I've ever tackled in all honesty so open to suggestions 

Failing this I'll have to try and find a new one, but bearing in mind we're talking about an 80's car here, that's easier said than done, hence why I want to have a go with cleaning the original first.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Hot water, Surfex HD, a handful of rice.

Fill the HT up about 1/4 of the way with Surfex/water at 10:1 is fine. chuck in a handful or two of rice and shake like hell. It'll clean up the inside quick smart.

Surfex will clean the outside up well too. Surfex then steam would be ace i would think.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

WOW!!! This is weird!!! I just removed the header tank from my project Audi 80 last night to clean it out as it was all rusty brown water. I never got it totally clean, but i never tried the rice idea so thanks for that!!!!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I feel i should point out that you need to remove the rice before it gets soft or you put the tank back onto the car,

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> I feel i should point out that you need to remove the rice before it gets soft or you put the tank back onto the car,
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol:


:lol::lol::lol: Yeah, i thought that. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Rice or pea gravel from off next doors garden works well. Make sure you scatter it evenly when you put it back in case of a lighter mound of gravel giving the game away.

Washing powder works well with boiling water


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Will the rice be okay to eat afterwards?  I'm thinking it's only really getting 'cooked' after all? :lol: :lol:

Seriously, cheers fellas! I had heard the rice method before and tbh. thought "nah, really?" but worth a try.

I'm not doing it for a few weeks as there are other jobs I'm doing first underneath the car.

I'll let you know what I use and what happens :thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Any small grain, hard substance will do. The surfex is a detergent obviously.

Tumbling is a very widely used method of polishing, cleaning and removing hard edges from parts in the metal and plastic industry and it works very well.


----------



## Steve220 (May 11, 2010)

I put mine in the dishwasher. Came out like new


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

remove the header tank and instead of surfex use tardis :thumb: worked great on mine


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

Dad used pea gravel on my brake fluid reservoir, it came up a treat! I love it when the simplest solutions work the best.

Got any pics Viper?


----------



## dominic32 (Jul 13, 2009)

the wife uses pea gravel (with water) to clean rabbit water bottles :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

alexf said:


> Dad used pea gravel on my brake fluid reservoir, it came up a treat! I love it when the simplest solutions work the best.
> 
> Got any pics Viper?


Of how it is now? Yes, just look in my 'garage' :thumb:

As I said, I've not done it yet, I'm just starting on the rear end underside tidy up. It'll probably be a few weeks before I get around to it.

Thanks again for all the suggestions


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I was thinking ordinary household bleach like Domestos. Might whiten it up a little.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I've tried the same task with several products and the best results I got were with brake cleaner or petrol, either soaking the part in it or on a rag. Good luck with the rear end underside tidy up sounds like a delicate operation :thumb:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

spitfire said:


> I was thinking ordinary household bleach like Domestos. Might whiten it up a little.


Could work although I have used bleach to try and clean the washer bottle from a previous car and the results were a bit of a let down but its a method worth adding to your list !


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

All the suggestions with rice gravel etc work mate :thumb:

just give it a real good rince out before you put it back on the car


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

The rice tip does work well.
Other thoughts would be bio washing powder+hot water, fill the tank & and leave overnight.
Bottle brush (home brewing type) that can be bent to shape.
G


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Thanks again chaps :thumb: Will be a fair few weeks before get around to this as I've only just got the rear of the car up on axle stands, and am about to commence unbolting and removing suspension components. I'll be draining the coolant and doing this header tank cleaning when I lift up the front end for the same treatment.

Some great suggestions though - cheers :thumb:


----------



## llama cleaner (Aug 4, 2009)

washing powder worked well on my capri header and screen wash tanks! soak them in a strong mix and see what happens bleach can also be used in the mix to help. also use your wheel brushs to rake the ming out


----------



## G style (Nov 14, 2007)

I have been told that dishwasher tabs work well...I tryed to clean mine in the ultrasonic tank at work and it did bugger all....Next time i do a coolant change gonna try the dishwasher tabs may be with rice and a bit of gravel and with soap powder to top it off:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

llama cleaner said:


> washing powder worked well on my capri header and screen wash tanks! soak them in a strong mix and see what happens bleach can also be used in the mix to help. also use your wheel brushs to *rake the ming out*


'Scuse me?? The what? none of that in my tank :lol: :lol: I just want it a bit more 'white' looking


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

Gruffs said:


> Tumbling is a very widely used method of polishing, cleaning and removing hard edges from parts in the metal and plastic industry and it works very well.


We called it "Vibratory milling" when we were manufacturing plastic componets.
Or just "rumbling".


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Still way off getting around to this stage yet  As usual with me, a relatively 'quick' tidy up of the underside of the car has resulted in a full on concours prep refurb (again), so I'm only half way through removing parts from the rear end of the XR2, refurbing or replacing with new and refitting. Will be a fair few weeks before the back end is done and I start on the front, which is when I'll be draining the coolant and doing this header tank clean.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

SNAKEBITE said:


> We called it "Vibratory milling" when we were manufacturing plastic componets.
> Or just "rumbling".


Either/or buddy. It's all good.

Po-ta-toe, Po-tah-toe, taters, it's all the same.

Come on Viper, Chop chop.


----------

